# A tale of two Fatties.....QVIEW



## ecto1 (May 9, 2010)

It was the best of times it was the best of times....

OK so we hosted a UFC fight party last night on short notice and I needed something to put in the MES.

Two bags of 2 pounds of ground chuck.



Two bacon weave (my daughter call it a Bacon Basket) guess 1 semester of underwater basket weaving does come in handy.



Shrooms, Onion, Provolone, Colby-Jack...



Hashbrowns, Provolone, Colby-Jack..>



All dressed up



2 1/2 Hours @ 250 internal Temp of 170..



Sliced up





Thanks for looking we always use ground beef due to my wife not being a breakfast sausage fan I have almost convinced here to try what I plan to call the inside out enchilada fattie.


----------



## tom37 (May 9, 2010)

My goodness, I think I need to go to the store. My new UDS has been running all night, I think it is just waiting for something such as this for the first cook. That looks fabulous.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

Great Job ECTO1 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












 for such nice Fatties, and real nice Qview !


Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice job there Ecto. You have to lovess theses fatties for they are a great and quick thing that can be thrown together for a impov get together. noice Jbo and i really love the mushroom one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure.


----------



## ecto1 (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of a fattie until a couple of months ago now can't get enough of them.


----------



## billham (May 9, 2010)

OMG that looks wonderful if it tasted as good as it looks WOW well now in gonna be on a mission lol


----------



## hannibal (May 20, 2010)

That looks really good.


----------



## coco (May 20, 2010)

That's one textbook looking fattie you got there!  NICE!


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 20, 2010)

looks perfect..wow   hope it was good


----------



## treegje (May 20, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## ondagawood (May 20, 2010)

That looks GREAT ! ! !  Can't wait to make one, maybe tomorrow ! ! ! !


----------



## jak757 (May 20, 2010)

Awesome job!  Great pics....those look simply fattielicious!


----------

